# [SOLVED] Clean install Windows 8, SSD Cache not working.



## esxu (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey guys, a couple weeks ago I bought an Asus S551LB which comes with a 24 GB SanDisk SSD for cache. But when I got it it was way too slow, so I decided to clean install windows 8.1 instead of updating through the store. SO all was well until yesterday I realised,, to my horror, that the 24 GB disk is 100% Free and there are no read/write stats in the Task Manager. I tried installing Intel Rapid Storage Technology, but it turns out it only works with a RAID SATA.
I tried installing ExpressCache, but I found no official files on the Asus site, so I had to resort to looking for the files around forums, until I came across the Installer from Lenovo. But, as my luck should have it, it has not worked...
Anybody know how I can make the SSD start working as cache again?
Thanks in advance.
P.S. I wouldn't mind reinstalling Windows 8.1 as I have nothing valuable on it and I have the installation DVD with me, so suggest anything, as I saw that I need to have no OS installed to change the SATA options, as at this moment I only get AHCI as an option in the Bios.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Clean install Windows 8, SSD Cache not working.*

You have access to the drive correctly? Does it show in Windows?

Was Windows 8.1 installed on the PC before?


----------



## esxu (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Clean install Windows 8, SSD Cache not working.*

Basically, I had windows 8 on it, but it was incredibly bloated, and one of my friends had a spare Windows 8.1 key he hadn't used, so I bought it off him. I have access to the drive in diskpart and in diskmgmt.msc But it always shows as empty and no read write traffic on the disk.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Clean install Windows 8, SSD Cache not working.*

Do you know how it was setup before?

They may have just been using ReadyBoost on the drive.


----------



## esxu (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Clean install Windows 8, SSD Cache not working.*

Onthe laptop's download page there is a Rapid Storage Technology Driver, but I install it and nothing happens.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Clean install Windows 8, SSD Cache not working.*

That's because you need to set it up. :smile:

How to Set Up Intel Smart Response SSD Caching Technology | PCWorld


----------



## esxu (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Clean install Windows 8, SSD Cache not working.*

For anybody with the same problema running an ASUS S551LB, I found the fix. You need to download and install the IRST driver from the ASUS page. It is installed by running PNPINST64: Driver
And then download and install ASUS' own version of ExpressCache: ExpressCache
Then follow the instructions in this link :
>1.) Open an elevated command prompt and type diskpart.
2.) type "list disk" (note the drive number of the SSD).
3.) type "select disk n" (n= the drive number found above)
4.) type "clean"
5.) type "exit"
6.) Now that you are back to the normal command prompt, lets navigate to the ExpressCache directory. Do this by typing "cd C:\Program Files\Condusiv Technologies\ExpressCache\"
7.) type "ECCmd -partition" (this tells ExpressCache to use the whole SSD drive)
8.) You're DONE! to confirm that it is working, you can type "ECCmd -info" and ensure that it starts showing you some caching statistics.
Just make sure you reboot between installing IRST, ExpressCache and between *ECCmd -partition* and *ECCmd -info*.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great! Glad you found the answer! Thanks for sharing.


----------

